
More than 1,000 Nokia employees walk out in protest at Symbian phase-out - adambyrtek
http://www.hs.fi/english/article/More+than+1000+Nokia+employees+walk+out+in+Tampere+in+protest+at+Symbian+phase-out/1135263743059
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2206437>

... with many, _many_ comments.

